# Building a DIY lid



## tekjunkie28 (May 5, 2012)

I got a 55 gallon with broken hoods off CL but I didn't want them anyways, my ? Is should I use glass or plexiglas or something else as my hood? Also, has anyone ever worked on a 48" coralife light with t5 bulbs? I think the ballast or tombstone my be broke for one tube. And one more. The tank is 21" tall tank. I want enough light to enjoy it.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I would just skip the hood altogether and build a canopy, you will have a lot more options with a canopy vs. a hood


----------



## tekjunkie28 (May 5, 2012)

Ok. By canopy what do u mean? And do you have a pic?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

ok a hood just covers the top of the tank and has the lights sit on it. A canopy can house the entire set up plus whatever you can fit in it. Here is a link to another members build.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/my-diy-flip-front-canopy-29769.html


----------



## tekjunkie28 (May 5, 2012)

Wow yea that's cool. Is there a diagram to go by? I would just change it to fit my tank.


----------

